# Better documentation



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone agree that the documentation with the Fire is inadequate?  Is anyone working on an ebook with better info much of which could be researched here in the Fire board?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty sure Leslie said she was. As she has done since the K1.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

There's one available now as well. Includes the Fire, and for now, at least, it's free.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Meemo said:


> There's one available now as well. Includes the Fire, and for now, at least, it's free.


at that price why not?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Pretty sure Leslie said she was. As she has done since the K1.


Leslie and Harvey are working on a book for the Touch, not the Fire. If she's working on the Fire, too, I haven't heard it. 

Betsy


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn I missed it as it's not free anymore!  Think I'll just wait and see if/when Leslie gets to the fires.  I liked her help on the k1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe you can borrow it via the Prime Lending Library


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Question: documentation on the Fire or Android? Methinks Android, for which the documentation is appallingly bad. 

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The OP's question was about the Fire...  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WestPointer1968 said:


> Darn I missed it as it's not free anymore! Think I'll just wait and see if/when Leslie gets to the fires. I liked her help on the k1.


WestPointer, I can loan it to you for a two week period if you'd like. PM me your email address,

The book is okay, it covers all Kindles, and it's arranged by actions one does on eReaders and then explains how to do that action on each device, so you have to skip through to get the Fire specific "stuff."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are a couple of others that are, at least, free to borrow via Prime lending. You could get one now, read it, return it, and get another one on Sunday. 

A N00b's Guide to Kindle Fire: The Beginners Guide Doing Everything

Kindle Fire Survival Guide: Step-by-step User Guide for Kindle Fire: Getting Started, Downloading FREE eBooks, Buying Apps, Watching Movies, and Surfing the Web (Mobi Manuals)

Which is actually a great thing to do with manuals as you can decide ahead of time whether they're worth having. Also, since both of the above are in the Prime Library, it's possible they'll come free at some point too. . . .


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The OP's question was about the Fire...
> 
> Betsy


Which runs Android.

I haven't done much with Android, but it seems as though a lot of the usability and documentation complaints are due to unfamiliarity with the OS, not the Amazon GUI. I had problems with both - the Amazon side of the house was easy to figure out ("where is the MP3 app I bought in the store?" ... "oh, it's built in and that app isn't compatible with the Fire"). The Android side is what I ended up having to ask about. (Locking the orientation, turning off Wifi, etc).

Maybe I should write a book now


----------

